# unlocking Excel Spreadsheets.. ?



## Dara (May 23, 2004)

Hi,

I have a spreadsheet, that I need to modify, it is Password protected, and I dont have the password for it. Is there anyway around this.. ? I cant download one of the crackers because of firewall... IS there anyway around this ?  


Many Thanks,

Dara


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

Before advising you, I would have to ask why you are trying to access data that someone felt the need to protect? The only *ethical* way to be able to view the information is to ask the person who applied the password if you may access their spreadsheet.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

When a worksheet is protected, it's simply to keep someone from manipulating the data on it, and not to keep access to viewing the data. Anyone could recreate a worksheet they can see--it just takes a lot longer. Now, if you cannot open the file, I cannot help. But the code here will crack the sheet protection in about...oh...a millisecond: http://www.theofficeexperts.com/VBASamples/Excel02.htm


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

If it's a worksheet password, there's a minute chance it's been applied for the purpose of hiding formulas, intellectual property-wise.

From the wording of the question, it's *probably* a workbook password. Maybe you've forgotten your own password, or an employee left & forgot to remove it, or someone applied one it as a joke, etc.

The best disclaimer I've seen (by J E McGimpsey, an Excel consultant) is as follows :

_DISCLAIMER: Please note that breaking password protection MAY violate laws or regulations in your jurisdiction. In the United States (currently) it is certainly OK to break password protection on sheets that you developed for your personal use, or for which you have permission from the author or owner. It's probably OK if you own the workbook, even if it was written by someone else. If in doubt, ask the original author, and if you can't ask - don't use it!_

http://www.elcomsoft.com/aoxppr.html

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

Dreamboat, as always I bow to your expertise, but on this occasion I would still suggest that a password has been applied for a reason. If the person requesting a method to hack the situation has not provided the justification to do so (i.e., it is my own password and I have forgotten it), I believe we are doing a disservice by providing them with the means.  

Truth be told, I am never for providing methods that would allow someone to break a password code. That point of view, admittedly, comes from my beliefs that are grounded in my career - Computer Security Administration  

Playing Devil's Advocate: For all we know, this requestor is a disgruntled employee and may be asking for the information to induce harm, rather than good...


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi MsPCGenius.

>> For all we know, this requestor is ...

... an employer who had to fire someone for gross negligence and now has a problem cos said someone decided it would be a wheeze to assign x XL files "file open" passwords.

Of course we should err on the side of caution, unless our hobby is being sued. There's a forum rule for P2P software, mebbe there should be something similar for this?

>> Playing Devil's Advocate:

I love that game ; can we have it in the arcade? 

Best rgds,
Andy


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

> an employer who had to fire someone for gross negligence and now has a problem cos said someone decided it would be a wheeze to assign x XL files "file open" passwords.


 .... in which case they should not be coming to a public forum for assistance. They should be heading straight to someone internally for advice. Or, if someone is not available inside they could outsource (for a fee)...

I know that all sounds rather rash, but..... data is secure for a reason. If you suspect someone will tamper with information make backups (i.e., *before* you fire someone -- something we have done on several occassions)


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

>> I know that all sounds rather rash

Of course it doesn't. IMO there's very little between us. I never post the "sheet password cracker code". But the facts remain that (a) hindsight is marvellous (b) assuming Dara *isn't* on the level, s/he can read this thread & reply "I was too upset to mention it but my recently departed spouse kept all our finance info in XL & now I can't get in & the bailiffs are at the door PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME".

Which is why I attempted to be constructive by suggesting a rule, but you didn't comment on that bit.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

> Which is why I attempted to be constructive by suggesting a rule, but you didn't comment on that bit.


 Not intentionally  I'm not around these forums enough to be familiar with any of the "rules" so I didn't feel informed enough to comment


----------



## Dara (May 23, 2004)

hi,

Thanks for all your replys, I will read into them now.. :up: 

But just for clarification, the spreadsheet I need unlocked, is an email I got for the Soccer World Cup 2002. It is an electronic chart, where by you put in the scores for each game, and it automatically calculates winner of each group, which team progresses etc...I wanted to perhaps try my hand at re-arranging team names for the forth-coming European soccer championships this summer..
But I cant alter spreadsheet because it is p/word protected..

Nothing sinister at all. I assure you.. I dont know who originally made said spreadsheet so I cant get password..... Im sure you understand...

Many thanks again, will let you know how I get on !!!

Sáinte


----------



## Dara (May 23, 2004)

BTW, If anyone is top-notch at unlocking these, I would gladly email said spreadsheet to you, so you can see for yourself it is nothing un-toward....and you might unlock and email back....  

I have not got correct version of excel at home, & I have spreadsheet on work PC, so I cannot access these unlocking sites because of Works firewall...


----------



## temp (May 25, 2004)

Dara said:


> BTW, If anyone is top-notch at unlocking these, I would gladly email said spreadsheet to you, so you can see for yourself it is nothing un-toward....and you might unlock and email back....
> 
> I have not got correct version of excel at home, & I have spreadsheet on work PC, so I cannot access these unlocking sites because of Works firewall...


email it to me, [email protected]


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Here is a new spreadsheet for free
http://www.sportnetwork.net/main/s249/st41621.htm
No password....No emails.....No Worries


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

>> No password ...

Actually there's workbook & worksheet passwords, hidden sheets, ...

But if the layout suits your needs for the Euro 2004 *FOOTBALL* Championships that won't be a problem. kath100 was very kind to track that down for you.

Rgds,
Andy


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

Dreamboat said:


> When a worksheet is protected, it's simply to keep someone from manipulating the data on it, and not to keep access to viewing the data. Anyone could recreate a worksheet they can see--it just takes a lot longer. Now, if you cannot open the file, I cannot help. But the code here will crack the sheet protection in about...oh...a millisecond: http://www.theofficeexperts.com/VBASamples/Excel02.htm


Our company is closing this plant, by the end of the year. Phasing out has begun, and several people have left, whether by lay off, or on their own, to beat the lay off. We had several spreadsheets, from some of these employees, that we could view but were unable to edit. Dreamboat's link, above, worked like a champ....Coming from Dreamboat, I would expect nothing less!! Thanks, yet again, Dreamy!

p51


----------

